# Solved: MP4 Video Editor



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Can't find an MP4 Video Editor or convertor out there. Any info would be most welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've used this one to convert for Premier Elements.
http://www.effectmatrix.com/total-video-converter/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

QuickTime Pro.

Apple.com/QuickTime


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Noyb I'll investigate that. Ferrijal, Quicktime only gives a corrupt display with me. Perhaps I should explain that the MP4 video files are produced by a Sanyo solid state camcorder, maybe there are some caveats I don't know about, but thank you both for the answers. My main goal however is to find a program which will edit these files natively and I have had no success as yet. Hope is fading, someone suggested Sony Vegas but that didn't work either. I suppose I'll have to be content with converting them first and editing afterwards. Just thought I could cut to the chase, but thank you again for helping.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, I'll look around....


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

An MP4 Video Editor? I think you're up against it there Cyps, but a good free MP4 convertor is available from Sourceforge. It only converts to AVI but that will give you some leverage. Check it out here.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mp4cam2avi


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

All these different video formats confuse me.
But I remember I needed a converter to make mp4 Computable with Adobe Premiere Elements.

Do you have Sony Vegas ... Or are you looking for a good video editor.
I use APE 3.0

I'm not sure Total Converter is really free... but it should be cheaper and more useful that QT pro.
You might check out Saxons suggestion .. sourceforge makes good stuff.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. I've finally found the needle in the haystack. It's called Ulead Videostudio 10. It handles and edits MP4 brilliantly together with all the bells and whistles, it's perfect. ............Seek and ye shall find..................How true!!


----------

